# hesitation when snow gets under the hood



## wjlbass (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a 2009 Murano with 75k on the clock. This winter I started having a strange issue, where the engine hesitates / bucks / goes into a "stall" condition that lasts about a second, but repeats over and over. 

This happens only when snow blows up under the hood. It seems to have nothing to do with road conditions, or the VDC control (turning it off changes nothing). Its only when its snowing, or snow is blowing and drifting. Doesn't happen when its raining, only snowing.

Once the engine is completely hot and dry it is minimal, mostly it happens during the first 30 minutes of driving.

any clues?

thanks in advance


----------

